# Spano No. 9



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Had a double hookup this morn and landed one. Happy days. Plenty of other kayakers out there so should be some reports coming.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice work Chris, Salti's leader board is now in tatter, let's hope the fish keep firing for the comp.

Tom


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Have just received word that Salti's brother Davo will leave Salti green with envy, watch this space, report and pictures sure to follow.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

awesome spanyids mate.
great flix aswell.

hey btw good to meet ya and thanks heaps for the tips on Saturday morning,i was fishing with slimeys for not a touch then you gave me a couple off pillies pointed me in the right direction and scored a pb spotty and then abit later got another good one on a slimey. ;-) 
will post a report with some footage later
palmy goes off..glad I ended up visiting the inlaws this weekend, 
wayne


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

wayneedden said:


> awesome spanyids mate.
> great flix aswell.
> 
> hey btw good to meet ya and thanks heaps for the tips on Saturday morning,i was fishing with slimeys for not a touch then you gave me a couple off pillies pointed me in the right direction and scored a pb spotty and then abit later got another good one on a slimey. ;-)
> ...


Congrats Wayne good to hear you got some, yeah good to meet you as well.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

On fire Chris. Sounds like the late season start was worth the wait.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice fish Chris, Thank for finding my Lure, 
Cheers Stu


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Living vicariously through your videos as always King Carnster


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

spottymac said:


> Nice fish Chris, Thank for finding my Lure,
> Cheers Stu


No probs mate, those clowns had no idea - nightmare. You can see in the vid some guys in the boat go past while i was on, but my spanish was under them. Luckily it bolted towards me, otherwise i would have snagged there boat or lines.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done to get another amongst the chaos


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Gee that boat was so close....great fish!!! cheersTC


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Lovely carnstercam action yet again. Solid fish!


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

sound like an awesome week... pity i missed out was camping the whole week 

Will be out tomorrow! :twisted:


----------

